# The south will rise again!



## Marty (Dec 10, 2005)

The Pentagon announced TODAY the formation

of a new 500-man elite fighting unit called the (USRF)

United States ******* Special Forces










These mostly Southern boys will be dropped off into Afghanistan and will be given only the following facts about terrorists...

1. The season opened today.
2. There is no limit.
3. They taste just like chicken.
4. They don't like beer, pickups, country music, or Jesus.
5. They are directly responsible for the death of Dale Earnhardt.

The Pentagon expects the problems to be over by Friday.
Applications are available at your local
Wal-Mart sporting goods counter.


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

Marty said:


> The Pentagon announced TODAY the formation
> 
> of a new 500-man elite fighting unit called the (USRF)
> 
> ...


:rofl::rofl: This is way too funny!


----------



## Marty (Dec 10, 2005)

My God forgive them when we get there... we won't


----------



## chic4pits (Aug 25, 2008)

oh this is great stuff!!! that's what i'm talking about, let the rest of the world know why they call it the 'dirty south'.....show 'em how we do things...


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

lmao... my doug is on his way to walmart right now!


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

NEELA said:


> lmao... my doug is on his way to walmart right now!


:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## chic4pits (Aug 25, 2008)

NEELA said:


> lmao... my doug is on his way to walmart right now!


LMFAO!! that's great!!!


----------



## PitBullSwagga (Jun 1, 2009)

OMFG ///_-) LMFFAO! 

holy crap i am a terrorist!


----------



## pitbullfanatic (Jun 4, 2009)

Too funny and being a southern gentleman myself I just believe it might work. Now that is true homeland defense.


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

IM in....!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hirihat (May 5, 2009)

well, damn! Almost every guy I know will be gone! 

LMAO


----------



## sw_df27 (Feb 16, 2007)

I'm not a man but I'll go!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Feari-Neko (Feb 16, 2009)

if i had that gun , ill go !!
even if im not a man.. and not american! hahaha


----------

